# WTB: Volkl Supersport 6 Stars 175cm



## riverc0il (Sep 13, 2010)

You read that right. I am looking for a skinny ski. 8)

I demoed these at one point and had a complete blast ripping the groomers. Couldn't justify paying full price for them, though. Looking to pick up a used pair on the cheap. Pitch me an offer if you have a pair you are thinking about unloading. Trying to rediscover my inner groomer ripper when conditions are less than ideal.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 13, 2010)

don't know of any, but I bet you can find some cheap at a swap. Aren't they at least 4 years old now?


----------



## drjeff (Sep 13, 2010)

6 stars - sweet front side mach 10 ripper for sure! Maximum G force turns are a given!


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 13, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> don't know of any, but I bet you can find some cheap at a swap. Aren't they at least 4 years old now?


I demoed them in December 2004 so the earliest version is now six years old. I figure they are just about ready for the bargain basement clear out at this point.  I am okay with a little wear and tear or some minor base damage.


----------



## roark (Sep 13, 2010)

I laughed out loud when I saw this. Thanks.

Never demoed the ripsticks? I love mine for this purpose. Or just go whole hog and pick up some race stock dobermans


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 13, 2010)

roark said:


> I laughed out loud when I saw this. Thanks.
> 
> Never demoed the ripsticks? I love mine for this purpose. Or just go whole hog and pick up some race stock dobermans


I figured many people would. But just for the record, this is a serious thread and not a joke! 

Never have tried the ripsticks, no. Not looking for race stock. Might consider snapping up something in the "race stock light" category other than the six stars but would prefer something I have already experienced.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 13, 2010)

roark said:


> I laughed out loud when I saw this. Thanks.
> 
> Never demoed the ripsticks? I love mine for this purpose. Or just go whole hog and pick up some race stock dobermans





riverc0il said:


> I figured many people would. But just for the record, this is a serious thread and not a joke!
> 
> Never have tried the ripsticks, no. Not looking for race stock. Might consider snapping up something in the "race stock light" category other than the six stars but would prefer something I have already experienced.



Actually, now that I have the Progressor 9s my Ripsticks are kind of redundant. I'd let them go pretty cheap if you are interested. 178's in good shape with the usual scrapes and dings.


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 13, 2010)

IIRC Volklgirl from SkiDiva has some in her ski shed.  I'll point her to this thread and see if she replies.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 13, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Actually, now that I have the Progressor 9s my Ripsticks are kind of redundant. I'd let them go pretty cheap if you are interested. 178's in good shape with the usual scrapes and dings.



Didn't you get your Proggessors for about $400 new with bindings?  I'd imagine there are some deals on them out there right now.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 13, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> Didn't you get your Proggessors for about $400 new with bindings?  I'd imagine there are some deals on them out there right now.



$500, but I have a feeling River is looking for $150 or less.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 13, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Volkl-Racetiger-GS-skis-/180560400222?pt=Skiing&hash=item2a0a3d0f5e

pretty good deal


----------



## marcski (Sep 13, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Actually, now that I have the Progressor 9s my Ripsticks are kind of redundant. I'd let them go pretty cheap if you are interested. 178's in good shape with the usual scrapes and dings.



You are enjoying those, huh?  My buddy also has them and he skis Stratton, so he should know groomers....lol. But seriously he has really good things to say about the progressors..


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 14, 2010)

marcski said:


> You are enjoying those, huh?  My buddy also has them and he skis Stratton, so he should know groomers....lol. But seriously he has really good things to say about the progressors..



I bought them to be mainly my night league skis, but they've also become my groomer ski. Mainly because I don't want to drag 2 pairs of skis to the hill at night.


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 14, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Actually, now that I have the Progressor 9s my Ripsticks are kind of redundant. I'd let them go pretty cheap if you are interested. 178's in good shape with the usual scrapes and dings.


Cool, thanks for the possible alternative. I'll keep that in mind if the 6* does not pan out... but I am in no rush either. 

I have heard a lot of good things about the Progressor 9s!


----------



## WJenness (Sep 16, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Cool, thanks for the possible alternative. I'll keep that in mind if the 6* does not pan out... but I am in no rush either.
> 
> I have heard a lot of good things about the Progressor 9s!



river,

Sorry... I just snaked you on Jens' skis.. 

-w


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 16, 2010)

WJenness said:


> river,
> 
> Sorry... I just snaked you on Jens' skis..
> 
> -w



True



riverc0il said:


> I have heard a lot of good things about the Progressor 9s!



I'm keeping those for at least another year ...


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 16, 2010)

early review on the Progressor 10c are pretty glowing.


----------



## billski (Sep 16, 2010)

Have you considered the Volkl Superspeed?  They are like magnets on the hardpack.  So much stability carving and ripping, instills a lot of confidence.  My friends say when I'm on the flats next to them, I just pull away from them. Same construction but the width is 70 instead of 68.  I just love them on the hardest of hardpack days.   I'm sure you could handle them better than I.


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 16, 2010)

billski said:


> Have you considered the Volkl Superspeed?  They are like magnets on the hardpack.  So much stability carving and ripping, instills a lot of confidence.  My friends say when I'm on the flats next to them, I just pull away from them. Same construction but the width is 70 instead of 68.  I just love them on the hardest of hardpack days.   I'm sure you could handle them better than I.


Never tried them. If they are anything like the six speeds or even a little bit more aggressive even, I am sure I would love them. I don't need a ski that instills confidence. Just looking for something to rip groomers with... something that is pretty demanding but rewards that demand with jaw dropping performance. The Superspeeds debuted two years after the six stars so they are more recent... so I figure I am less likely to find them on the cheap, even used.

Would love to find a used pair of six stars (since I tried them, loved them, and know exactly what to expect), but perhaps I should open up my considerations for other skis of comparable nature in that mid-00s vintage.

Open for recommendations on other used skis to pursue. However, I would like an opinion of someone that has skied the six stars and can compare them to other skis... I won't give much if any value to a recommendation that is not based on having actually tried six stars as that would not be a truly comparative perspective.


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 16, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> early review on the Progressor 10c are pretty glowing.


No doubt but I am not spending new ski money on a hot new groomer ski. Looking for something cheap that I can tool around on early season and when the woods go off line.


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 16, 2010)

Those Progressor 9s look really cool... Evo has used at three bills after the current discount promotion. A little more than I had planned on spending but tempting... 

Wish I had a chance to try them. Hate to spend money on stuff that will only have marginal use without having any first hand experience.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 17, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Those Progressor 9s look really cool...



I'm very happy with them. I had them and the Ripsticks with me at the Summit. I skied the Ripsticks at Saddleback and then switched to the Progressor at Sugarloaf. I had no desire to switch back. The Ripsticks do perform better in the bumps.


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 17, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> I'm very happy with them. I had them and the Ripsticks with me at the Summit. I skied the Ripsticks at Saddleback and then switched to the Progressor at Sugarloaf. I had no desire to switch back. The Ripsticks do perform better in the bumps.


Well, that confirms then that I do not want the Ripsticks and I wish WJenness well with them! If there are bumps, I'll be on my 8000s. Strictly a groomer duty ski I am shopping for so better in the bumps reads to me that they would be worse on the hard pack.

I am holding off. $300 used still is too much to pay for a ski that will see minimal usage. And when new skis have been offered late season for $500, I think even $300 is a bit much to swallow for a beat up demo ski with demo binders, especially a ski I have never tried before.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 17, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Well, that confirms then that I do not want the Ripsticks and I wish WJenness well with them! If there are bumps, I'll be on my 8000s. Strictly a groomer duty ski I am shopping for so better in the bumps reads to me that they would be worse on the hard pack.



Don't get me wrong, it's still a ripping groomer ski. The 66mm waist is just quicker and it has 1 sheet of titanium instead of 2. I do have some race stock Racetigers I'm thinking about unloading too, 185's, if you really want a groomer ... too long for me and using in a NASTAR course.


----------



## roark (Sep 17, 2010)

^^ that's more the kind of thing I was thinking Steve might dig. I know and understand the preference for something you've skied before, but racers are always unloading 1-2 yr old skis cheap. While they may have been ground and seen files more often than a regular stick, they've usually got far fewer miles than a used consumer ski and bases are usually immaculate.

Plus they should rip on the hardpack.


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 17, 2010)

roark said:


> ^^ that's more the kind of thing I was thinking Steve might dig. I know and understand the preference for something you've skied before, but racers are always unloading 1-2 yr old skis cheap. While they may have been ground and seen files more often than a regular stick, they've usually got far fewer miles than a used consumer ski and bases are usually immaculate.
> 
> Plus they should rip on the hardpack.


Yea, I had considered a GS race ski like the Racetiger or RC4 or something like that. There is a big difference between a true race ski and a cheater ski. The cheater ski lineups have a ton more "pop" and are not quite at the same demand level. Sidecut differences too due to FIS rules. I am looking for a one trick pony but not one that I have to really work at. Still considering going that route but would prefer my original plan.

Horrible time of year to be looking for skis. Demand is high and supply is low since most businesses and peers sold off unneeded stuff at the end of last season and into the summer.

wa-loaf's 185 would be too long for me regardless.


----------



## roark (Sep 17, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> wa-loaf's 185 would be too long for me regardless.



depends. you're plenty strong enough to throw something that size around. but if you want quick edge to edge rather than big gs turns it's gonna take more work. I'm far less intimidated by length than I used to be.


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 17, 2010)

roark said:


> depends. you're plenty strong enough to throw something that size around. but if you want quick edge to edge rather than big gs turns it's gonna take more work. I'm far less intimidated by length than I used to be.


I used to race on 198cm boards (not straight skis either) so I know I can throw around that length ski from experience. The question is what is optimal though. A lot depends on the ski characteristics. For example, with the six star I want a 175cm. When I raced at Pats, I picked up a 175cm P50 Motion to replace my older 183cm of the same ski. The 175cm was too little under foot for me. But with the beefier six star, the 175 is perfect. Race stock gets even beefier still. So if I can handle a 175cm cheater ski, I doubt the next step up in race stock is going to ski as well in a longer length. A softer powder ski, no problem. Also, even though I am going for a GS carver type ski, I still want enough versatility to mix in some smaller turns. Race stock GS ski is as one dimensional as a mogul ski and I won't get that versatility.


----------



## Terry (Sep 18, 2010)

You are a year to late Steve. I gave away my old six stars to one of my wifes coworkers last summer. They had a lot of miles on them though.


----------



## volklgirl (Sep 20, 2010)

Hubby has 175s, but I don't know if he's willing to give them up.....I'll ask.


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 20, 2010)

volklgirl said:


> Hubby has 175s, but I don't know if he's willing to give them up.....I'll ask.


Cool, thank you for making the inquiry. Feel free to send a PM my way if he is interested in an upgrade.


----------



## Shock (Sep 29, 2010)

Best of luck finding some!  I bought some last year off of Craigslist as my first shaped ski.  I learned a lot on my pair.  I don't think I could sell them though, I'm attached to my pair.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Oct 4, 2010)

Steve,
I've got a mint pair of Supersport AllStars (year after the 6 speed...06/07 I think) 182cm, skied on less than a season...probably ten days.  Yours for $250...


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 5, 2010)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> Steve,
> I've got a mint pair of Supersport AllStars (year after the 6 speed...06/07 I think) 182cm, skied on less than a season...probably ten days.  Yours for $250...


Thanks for the offer! If the Allstars are anything like the six stars, the 175 is going to be perfect and the 182 might be over kill. If the Allstars are softer than the six stars, the 182cm would be the ticket.

In either case, I am already working on a deal for a 175cm six star that I plan to pull the trigger on. I'll keep you posted if that does not go through.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Oct 5, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Thanks for the offer! If the Allstars are anything like the six stars, the 175 is going to be perfect and the 182 might be over kill. If the Allstars are softer than the six stars, the 182cm would be the ticket.
> 
> In either case, I am already working on a deal for a 175cm six star that I plan to pull the trigger on. I'll keep you posted if that does not go through.



its alot like the 6 star, just 70mm under foot instead of 68mm.  I had a 175 6 star before...gave them to my cousin.  The 175 was a little too turn shape specific for me while the 182 lets me mix up the turn shape a little more...but I tend to lean towards a longer length anyway.  The longer length tends to feel softer overall to me...like when you put a 8' 2x4 on your shoulder vs a 16' 2x4...more flex out of the 16'er when you walk.  If the deal falls through let me know, my cousin still has the 6 stars and has only skied a season on them before he got a pair of 12' tigersharks.  Or just go find yourself a pair of Progressor 9s!


----------



## gorgonzola (Oct 8, 2010)

just saw these...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Volkl-SuperSpor...itu=UCC&otn=5&ps=63&clkid=5130424584994743251


----------



## NorEasterSkier (Oct 10, 2010)

What about finding a similar ski? The racetiger gs has a similar sidecut.


----------



## skidmarks (Oct 11, 2010)

Have some consignment Fischer P-9s at the shop for $350.00. "Coaches Ski" in great shape.
I'm also selling my 09/10 Elan GSX Waveflex 170CM that have some Monday Night racing miles on them.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks all for the responses. I wasn't quite expecting to get any responses. I gots a pair of 6*s en route. Little more than my ideal price but still within the acceptable range. Look for me ripping the groomers this season, yea baby~!!!! :lol:

Snagged a used pair of 8000s on the cheap too. I break a pair every year but for $120, why the heck not considering one of my skis has a blown out edge. Yes, this means that the mismatched 8000s will be retired after only half a seasons' use. But that means I have one single ski on back up duty for the next time I split a ski, blow a sidewall, or blow out an edge.

:beer:

Damn, I am such a gear whore. But I know have nearly the perfect quiver: Groomer Ripper, mid-fat, fat in alpine and mid-fat and fat in touring. Ideally, my alpine mid-fat would be 85ish and my fat would be 100ish which are both +~5cm compared to current. But I am sure I will get there eventually. :lol: 94 underfoot is perfect max for BC touring. Larger would add weight for touring and compromise the multi-use of a ski needed for various east coast BC need. I know many would disagree. But that is my take.


----------



## roark (Oct 12, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Damn, I am such a gear whore. But I know have nearly the perfect quiver:


Nothing with rocker , and it's all a little skinny (as you note).


----------



## billski (Oct 13, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Thanks all for the responses. I wasn't quite expecting to get any responses. I gots a pair of 6*s en route. Little more than my ideal price but still within the acceptable range. Look for me ripping the groomers this season, yea baby~!!!! :lol:
> 
> Snagged a used pair of 8000s on the cheap too. I break a pair every year but for $120, why the heck not considering one of my skis has a blown out edge. Yes, this means that the mismatched 8000s will be retired after only half a seasons' use. But that means I have one single ski on back up duty for the next time I split a ski, blow a sidewall, or blow out an edge.
> 
> ...



Congrats Steve!


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 13, 2010)

roark said:


> Nothing with rocker , and it's all a little skinny (as you note).


Yea, that is true. I am not sure if I am ready to jump on the rocker band wagon yet. I want to try before I buy in that realm as I am distrustful of it as a versitle enough option. But given it fits the bill, that would be included on the +100 Atua replacemement eventually as fat alpine is the only place in a quiver that I think rocker makes sense for the skiing that I do.


----------

